# [A - Aman'thul] Die familiäre Gilde "Nothing to Lose" sucht Dich!



## Beldron (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Kämpfer von Azeroth!

Wir sind die noch junge familiäre 25er Gilde "Nothing to Lose".

Großteils bestehen wir aus Feierabendspielern der verschiedensten Stufen.
Selbstverständlich haben wir auch einige 90er, die den LFR schon in- und auswendig kennen.
Genau deshalb wollen wir versuchen unsere ersten Schritte im Flex Raid und später dann auch im 10er/25er NHC machen.

Dafür brauchen wir genau Dich :-)

Wenn Du also auch des LFRs überdrüssig bist und auch weiterkommen willst, dann komm zu uns.
Wir nehmen derzeit noch alles an 90ern auf, aber auch natürlich jeden anderen, der sich uns anschließen und bleiben möchte.

Also, wenn Du Lust und "nichts zu verlieren" hast, dann komm zu uns ins Forum (www.earthforce.de/ntl) oder melde Dich bei Aduyia, Daishia oder Kalaan.


----------



## Beldron (26. Dezember 2013)

*push*


----------



## Beldron (11. Februar 2014)

*push*


----------

